
Who Should Engineers Be: Generalists or Specialists? - NerdyAditya
https://adityarohilla.com/2020/06/11/who-should-you-be-technology-generalist-or-specialist/
======
drannex
I'll just leave this quote:

“A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a
hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a
wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act
alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a
computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.
__Specialization is for insects. __” Robert A. Heinlein

